
HBO Isn’t Netflix. Which Is Why It Should Stay with Time Warner - digital_ins
http://recode.net/2016/01/08/hbo-isnt-netflix-which-is-why-it-should-stay-with-time-warner/
======
digital_ins
This looks a lot like HBO's really getting pressured to go for growth, in
stark comparison to the classical model of a cable company (which is typically
a cash (dividend) cow rather than being a growth engine). I suspect that the
whole 'cord-cutter' paranoia is getting to HBO.

On the other hand, investing heavily in upcoming technology is a good idea, as
is being the person to cannibalize yourself rather than let anyone else do
that.

------
ygenmag
Netflix is the faster, more nimble disrupter, and while HBO is not as stodgy
as TWC (or other telco's), it will lose the game of both content creation and
the scale required to negotiate attractive content deals.

~~~
digital_ins
I think you might be onto something - better negotiated content deals would
are actually key to acquiring more customers and scaling up. I've previously
worked on film financing deals where everything hinged on being able to get
cheaper financing for money for content creation.

